# Nickel stocks



## Ann (9 January 2006)

This thread about Nickel is dedicated to Chicken from Aussiestocks forum.

These are companies which list Nickel as a company interest.
Details as at 6th Jan 2006

MBN - MIRABELA NICKEL LIMITED
Shares Issued 29,300,000 Market Capitalisation 21,975,000
www.mirabelanickel.com.au/


NKL - NICKEL AUSTRALIA LIMITED
Shares Issued 85,000,004 Market Capitalisation 11,900,000
www.nickelaustralia.com.au/


SHN - SHERLOCK BAY NICKEL CORPORATION LIMITED
Shares Issued 666,044,247 Market Capitalisation 29,305,946
www.sbnc.com.au/


PIO - PIONEER NICKEL LIMITED
Shares Issued 55,336,383 Market Capitalisation 9,407,185
www.pioneernickel.com.au/


IGO - INDEPENDENCE GROUP NL
Shares Issued 109,281,107 Market Capitalisation 189,602,720
www.independencegold.com.au/


MCR - MINCOR RESOURCES NL
Shares Issued 194,663,005 Market Capitalisation 131,397,528
www.mincor.com.au/


HRR - HERON RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 163,544,600 Market Capitalisation 81,772,300
www.heronresources.com.au/


WSA - WESTERN AREAS NL
Shares Issued 137,233,523 Market Capitalisation 270,350,040
www.westernareas.com.au/


VRE - VIEW RESOURCES LTD
Shares Issued 157,943,310 Market Capitalisation 43,434,410
www.viewresources.com.au/


DNL - DISCOVERY NICKEL LIMITED
Shares Issued 72,153,456 Market Capitalisation 10,823,018
www.discoverynickel.com.au/


GDA - GONDWANA RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 1,065,072,879 Market Capitalisation 4,260,291
RL: www.gondwanaresources.com/


AGM - ALLEGIANCE MINING NL
Shares Issued 407,219,817 Market Capitalisation 61,082,972
www.allegiance-mining.com.au/


TIR - TITAN RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 373,543,738 Market Capitalisation 20,544,905
www.titanresources.com.au/


IGR - INTEGRA MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 174,342,846 Market Capitalisation 27,023,141
www.relode.com.au/


MTH - MITHRIL RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 35,593,000 Market Capitalisation 10,321,970
www.mithrilresources.com.au/


MRS - MONARCH RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 62,246,877 Market Capitalisation 24,276,282
www.mrl.net.au/


LIM - LIONORE MINING INTERNATIONAL LIMITED.
Shares Issued 217,079,895 Market Capitalisation 1,204,793,417
www.lionore.com/australia/default.asp


ELM - ELEMENTAL MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 20,435,000 Market Capitalisation 3,473,950
http://www.elementalminerals.com.au/


JBM - JUBILEE MINES NL
Shares Issued 128,728,144 Market Capitalisation 959,024,672
www.jubileemines.com.au/


NIA - NIAGARA MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 198,858,322 Market Capitalisation 38,777,372
www.niagaramining.com.au/


NAV - NAVIGATOR RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 62,797,934 Market Capitalisation 9,419,690
www.navigatorresources.com.au/


AEX - ACCLAIM EXPLORATION NL
Shares Issued 460,757,699 Market Capitalisation 10,136,669
www.acclaimexploration.com.au/


SIM - SCIMITAR RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 18,670,003 Market Capitalisation 5,040,900
www.scimitarresources.com.au/



FRS - FERRAUS LIMITED
[name change was NIQ - NIQUEST LIMITED]
Shares Issued 56,174,867 Market Capitalisation 18,537,706
URL n/a


CGM - COUGAR METALS NL
Shares Issued 42,320,081 Market Capitalisation 7,829,214
www.cougarmetals.com.au/


TTR - TECTONIC RESOURCES NL
Shares Issued 190,427,167 Market Capitalisation 37,133,297
www.tectonicres.com.au/


RMI - RESOURCE MINING CORPORATION LIMITED
Shares Issued 297,534,250 Market Capitalisation 18,744,657
www.resmin.com.au


ARZ - AMEROD RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 27,193,477 Market Capitalisation 14,956,412
www.amerod.com.au


CCI - CHROME CORPORATION LIMITED
Shares Issued 785,109,442 Market Capitalisation 10,206,422
www.chromecorp.com


SRI - SIPA RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 238,369,910 Market Capitalisation 15,732,414
www.sipa.com.au/


MOX - MONAX MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 27,125,003 Market Capitalisation 4,611,250
www.monaxmining.com.au/


HCY - HALCYON GROUP LTD
Shares Issued 372,910,053 Market Capitalisation 4,847,830
www.halcyongroup.com.au


JMS - JUPITER MINES LIMITED
Shares Issued 47,730,000 Market Capitalisation 4,773,000
www.jupitermines.com/


MDX - MINDAX LIMITED
Shares Issued 33,931,949 Market Capitalisation 4,411,153
www.mindax.com.au/


MLM - METALLICA MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 63,365,586 Market Capitalisation 12,989,945
www.metallicaminerals.com.au/


ORD - ORD RIVER RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 60,071,667 Market Capitalisation 16,820,066
www.ord.com.au/


HIG - HIGHLANDS PACIFIC LIMITED
Shares Issued 478,725,053 Market Capitalisation 320,745,785
www.highlandspacific.com/


RER - REGAL RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 19,968,005 Market Capitalisation 3,793,920
www.regalresources.com.au


SAU - SOUTHERN GOLD LIMITED
Shares Issued 30,989,431 Market Capitalisation 4,183,573
www.southerngold.com.au/


AQD - AUSQUEST LIMITED
Shares Issued 68,506,000 Market Capitalisation 31,170,230
www.ausquest.com.au/


FML - FOCUS MINERALS LTD [were known as Austminex NL ( ATX)]
Shares Issued 429,186,372 Market Capitalisation 20,171,759
www.austminex.com.au/


AUZ - AUSTRALIAN MINES LIMITED
Shares Issued 454,558,396 Market Capitalisation 7,272,934
www.australianmines.com.au/


BKY - BERKELEY RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 46,385,445 Market Capitalisation 20,409,595
www.berkeleyresources.com.au/


BLR - BLACK RANGE MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 426,617,819 Market Capitalisation 13,651,770
URL n/a


CRL - COMET RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 67,817,901 Market Capitalisation 5,764,521
www.cometres.com.au/


GBG - GINDALBIE METALS LTD
Shares Issued 337,714,406 Market Capitalisation 101,314,321
www.gindalbie.com.au/


GME - GME RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 202,807,215 Market Capitalisation 32,449,154
www.gme-resources.com.au/


GAU - GREAT AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 23,027,000 Market Capitalisation 2,417,835
www.greataustralian.com.au/


HNR - HANNANS REWARD LIMITED
Shares Issued 67,349,705 Market Capitalisation 7,745,216
www.hannansreward.com/


LBY - LIBERTY GOLD NL
Shares Issued 20,000,001 Market Capitalisation 3,500,000
www.libertygold.com.au/


RRS - RANGE RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 651,554,721 Market Capitalisation 24,759,079
www.rangeresources.com.au/


MTN - MARATHON RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 32,592,895 Market Capitalisation 20,859,452
www.marathonresources.com.au/


SAR - SARACEN MINERAL HOLDINGS LIMITED
Shares Issued 75,846,314 Market Capitalisation 7,053,707
[non-renouncable rights issue record date 3/1/06 for 39.9mil ordinary shares issue price 20c]
URL n/a


TKL - TRAKA RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 33,586,652 Market Capitalisation 5,037,997
www.trakaresources.com.au/


SBM - ST BARBARA MINES LIMITED
Shares Issued 619,102,524 Market Capitalisation 275,500,623
www.stbarbara.com.au/


BMN - BANNERMAN RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 11,250,000 Market Capitalisation 2,981,250
www.bannermanresources.com.au/


GYN - GRAYNIC METALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 23,355,435 Market Capitalisation 6,072,413
www.graynicmetals.com.au/


CTS - CONTACT RESOURCES LTD
Shares Issued 16,125,004 Market Capitalisation 6,046,876
www.contactresources.com.au/


MGO - MARENGO MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 61,678,712 Market Capitalisation 13,260,923
www.marengomining.com/


----------



## Ann (9 January 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

RML - RUSINA MINING NL
Shares Issued 127,509,811 Market Capitalisation 29,327,256
www.rusina.com.au/


POL - POLARIS METALS NL
Shares Issued 41,530,815 Market Capitalisation 6,229,622
www.polarismetals.com.au/


JAG - JAGUAR MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 15,821,000 Market Capitalisation 1,977,625
www.jaguarminerals.com.au/


JRV - JERVOIS MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 955,081,042 Market Capitalisation 16,236,377
www.jervoismining.com.au/


NST - NORTHERN STAR RESOURCES LTD
Shares Issued 51,375,002 Market Capitalisation 6,935,625
www.nsrltd.com/


SDL - SUNDANCE RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 648,248,575 Market Capitalisation 16,206,214
www.sundanceresources.com.au/


PTS - PLATSEARCH NL
Shares Issued 66,166,879 Market Capitalisation 4,962,515
www.platsearch.com.au/


ALK - ALKANE EXPLORATION LIMITED
Shares Issued 165,999,501 Market Capitalisation 34,029,897
www.alkane.com.au/


MRE - MINARA RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 465,082,033 Market Capitalisation 883,655,862
www.minararesources.com.au/


IMA - IMAGE RESOURCES NL
Shares Issued 59,751,620 Market Capitalisation 23,303,131
www.imageres.com.au/


ALB - ALBIDON LIMITED
Shares Issued 69,885,800 Market Capitalisation 54,510,924
www.albidon.com/


UKD - UNITED KIMBERLEY DIAMONDS NL
Shares Issued 56,950,001 Market Capitalisation 4,556,000
www.ukd.com.au/


AGY - ARGOSY MINERALS INC
Shares Issued 95,969,105 Market Capitalisation 5,182,331
www.argosyminerals.com/


ATN - ASHBURTON MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 78,030,673 Market Capitalisation 5,071,993
www.ashburton-minerals.com.au/


AGO - ATLAS GOLD LIMITED
Shares Issued 55,105,010 Market Capitalisation 17,633,603
www.atlasgold.com.au/


BHP - BHP BILLITON LIMITED
Shares Issued 3,590,074,531 Market Capitalisation 83,828,240,298
www.bhpbilliton.com/bb/home/home.jsp


BLN - BULLION MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 96,010,801 Market Capitalisation 19,682,214
www.bullionminerals.com/


CAZ - CAZALY RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 45,069,732 Market Capitalisation 73,463,663
www.cazalyresources.com.au/


CMR - COMPASS RESOURCES NL
Shares Issued 78,068,367 Market Capitalisation 115,541,183
www.compassNL.com/


CAS - CRUSADER HOLDINGS NL
Shares Issued 14,155,675 Market Capitalisation 2,264,908
www.crusaderholdings.com/


CUL- CULLEN RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 364,056,282 Market Capitalisation 19,294,982
www.cullenresources.com.au/


FCN - FALCON MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 142,446,303 Market Capitalisation 76,208,772
www.falconminerals.com.au/


GIR - GIRALIA RESOURCES NL
Shares Issued 138,310,170 Market Capitalisation 34,577,542
www.giralia.com.au/


GDM - GOLDSTREAM MINING NL
Shares Issued 122,078,639 Market Capitalisation 44,558,703
www.goldstreammining.com.au/


THX - THUNDELARRA EXPLORATION LIMITED
Shares Issued 76,930,370 Market Capitalisation 13,847,466
www.thundelarra.com/


SMY - SALLY MALAY MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 165,144,337 Market Capitalisation 113,123,870
www.sallymalay.com/


PEM - PERILYA LIMITED
Shares Issued 187,072,239 Market Capitalisation 200,167,295
www.perilya.com.au/


JRL - JINDALEE RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 29,419,775 Market Capitalisation 13,238,898
www.jindalee.net/


PNN - PEPINNINI MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 26,670,000 Market Capitalisation 6,800,850
www.pepinnini.com.au/


PEN - PENINSULA MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 498,267,238 Market Capitalisation 8,470,543
www.peninsulaminerals.com.au/


ORO - OROYA MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 146,143,633 Market Capitalisation 3,361,303
www.oroya.com.au/


AXM - APEX MINERALS NL
Shares Issued 67,233,755 Market Capitalisation 5,916,570
www.apexminerals.com/


BRW - BREAKAWAY RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 513,622,438 Market Capitalisation 19,517,652
www1.breakawayresources.com.au/


EQN - EQUINOX MINERALS LIMITED
Shares Issued 317,113,253 Market Capitalisation 336,140,048
www.eqr.com.au/


FXR - FOX RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 97,969,528 Market Capitalisation 28,901,010
www.foxresources.com.au/


GSE - GOLDSEARCH LIMITED
Shares Issued 183,209,348 Market Capitalisation 5,496,280
www.goldsearch.com.au/


GDN - GOLDEN STATE RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 162,101,845 Market Capitalisation 10,212,416
[ASX notice of capital raising 4/1/06 for 100mil shares at 20c per share]
www.goldenstate.com.au/


ADN - ADELAIDE RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 65,530,960 Market Capitalisation 39,318,576
www.adelaideresources.com.au/


RXL - ROX RESOURCES LIMITED
Shares Issued 33,907,367 Market Capitalisation 3,560,273
www.roxresources.com.au/


RWD - REWARD MINERALS LTD
Shares Issued 27,084,077 Market Capitalisation 5,145,974
www.rewardminerals.com/


DEG - DE GREY MINING LIMITED
Shares Issued 139,225,620 Market Capitalisation 28,541,252
www.degreymining.com.au/


----------



## TheAnalyst (9 January 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

That was a really good list Ann..do you have one for magnesium as well?

Cheers


----------



## Ann (9 January 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Thanks TheAnalyst,

Magnesium  no worries. Give me a day. I have tippled the odd glass of champers tonight. I have to have a clear head to do these lists.


----------



## Luke_76 (9 January 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Thanks Ann


----------



## TheAnalyst (9 January 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Thanks TheAnalyst,
> 
> Magnesium  no worries. Give me a day. I have tippled the odd glass of champers tonight. I have to have a clear head to do these lists.




Yer i am on the wine as well tonite..are you from Melbourne cos maybe we can have a drink together one day..


----------



## sunboy (11 March 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

The favorites in the list because of a possible takeover are Sally Malay and St. Barbara Mining. They will have the best performance in the next 4 weeks!!


----------



## michael_selway (11 March 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				sunboy said:
			
		

> The favorites in the list because of a possible takeover are Sally Malay and St. Barbara Mining. They will have the best performance in the next 4 weeks!!




which ones of those in the list produce the most nickel?

thx

MS


----------



## Kipp (23 April 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Zinc has been stealing all of the attention of the ASF while Nickel prices are going crazy these past few weeks.  Don't have the time (or inclination) to research all of the comps on Ann's extensive list (see first post).  SMY and IGO have both had a bull run, so there must be a few other small/mids caps hiding out there (unhedged or partially hedged)?  
CSM maybe?


----------



## tech/a (23 April 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

I now have these in a search list,so can perform a number of technical tests or searches.
This is the first.
I am looking for outperformers against the Small Rescourses Index.
So when I run a comparison 100 is the mean.
From the list here this shows those which outperform BKY by 8 times.compared with 250 days ago.

Column values are .
A--Compared with 5 days ago.
B-- 4 weeks ago
C-- This month compared with a month ago
D--this month to 3 mths ago
E--this month to 6 mths ago
F this month to 12 mths ago.

Greatest recient performer is AXM 400% in 4 weeks ---

Security Name	Column A	Column B	Column C	Column D	Column E	Column F	Ticker Symbol	Folder	
BERKELEY RSRCS	113.6572	182.0852	167.6767	263.9954	378.3446	820.6682	BKY	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
ST BARBARA LMTD	106.8254	129.9228	118.1121	140.0852	191.4153	613.2310	SBM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
GNDLB MTLS LTD	97.8723	162.3529	156.1387	212.8945	365.4930	570.0791	GBG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
CAZALY RESOURCES	109.1979	93.5839	100.0879	128.0723	468.3304	544.2000	CAZ	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
SUNDANCE RSRCS	98.4410	139.4322	133.9678	284.9998	343.9746	401.7285	SDL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
COUGAR METALS NL	95.4048	136.6771	129.1178	237.4112	320.5029	376.5909	CGM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
EQNX MNRLS LTD	116.9619	143.8284	128.8118	179.9331	173.2124	365.3759	EQN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\E0	
COMPASS RSRCS	106.8571	143.2950	141.1376	151.0926	162.4490	330.6747	CMR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
MARENGO MINING	86.3517	95.0867	105.6981	158.4739	129.6904	321.2996	MGO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
FERRAUS LIMITED	103.1603	110.1205	110.7270	132.1615	168.2143	318.2433	FRS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\F0	
BLACK RANGE MIN	108.8957	132.4627	125.3563	192.2114	191.1161	315.3187	BLR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
INTEGRA MNNG LT	99.1379	138.5542	134.2142	139.6614	197.0401	311.4973	IGR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\I0	
AUSQUEST LIMITED	111.8012	116.8831	109.1721	117.8449	446.6550	310.9589	AQD	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
PERILYA LIMITED	110.4239	144.7177	137.0163	225.9407	333.3917	295.0659	PEM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\P0	
GOLDEN STATE RES	105.0926	123.5038	118.2125	120.6384	97.4622	286.8801	GDN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
BULLION MINERALS	104.9892	166.3230	144.1486	199.8329	275.7528	261.2809	BLN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
NIAGARA MINING	78.9575	192.9245	200.3731	212.8166	178.4137	236.3032	NIA	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\N0	
PENINSULA MNRLS	95.4286	95.4286	110.7070	196.0587	206.7039	234.9206	PEN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\P0	
JINDALEE RSRCS	100.9091	124.2537	129.2981	159.0818	127.9335	210.0647	JRL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\J0	
ALLEGIANCE MNNG	113.6364	140.8451	124.6185	167.3585	174.6342	206.9364	AGM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
GREAT ASTRLN RS	92.6923	113.1455	122.4022	222.1011	240.9314	202.2634	GAU	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
ADELAIDE RSRCS	100.7260	123.0599	112.8162	90.4934	170.5036	199.9063	ADN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
COMET RESOURCES	97.1429	80.9524	94.1273	169.9490	203.9202	199.2607	CRL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
ALBIDON LIMITED	106.4061	118.5006	111.6066	138.1547	125.5614	192.1101	ALB	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
SARACEN MINERAL	108.8472	122.2892	135.6783	213.7499	186.3003	185.4382	SAR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
RANGE RSRCS LTD	103.8095	97.3214	102.2942	114.2507	169.0719	184.9920	RRS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
INDEPENDENCE GRP	111.4444	139.9406	121.7821	140.6290	150.4913	175.6042	IGO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\I0	
GIRALIA RSRCS	133.2563	195.5932	161.7262	164.9780	119.1074	170.1195	GIR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
IMAGE RSRCS NL	94.0158	107.5676	108.5820	153.6664	186.6418	164.4313	IMA	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\I0	
BHP BILLITON L	102.9792	123.5884	118.0564	123.4003	135.3782	163.1448	BHP	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
ROX RESOURCES	103.9216	135.0319	132.8025	156.1257	119.3452	149.3482	RXL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
JUBILEE MINES NL	98.9286	116.3540	114.6443	106.0085	108.1219	144.6994	JBM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\J0	
GME RESOURCES L	113.9665	125.1534	110.7397	107.8209	105.4519	142.6702	GME	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
BREAKAWAY RSRCS	113.0282	133.7500	121.8440	144.9546	155.3020	139.7343	BRW	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\B0	
NAVIGATOR RSRCS	109.0000	117.2043	109.1844	147.3599	177.7778	139.7260	NAV	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\N0	
HIGHLANDS PCFC	94.2496	98.8235	99.1208	98.8938	106.4680	137.0440	HIG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\H0	
AMEROD RSRCS LTD	100.3876	115.3675	125.5028	198.1869	349.5777	136.6109	ARZ	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
WESTERN AREAS NL	104.4860	106.4762	101.6837	103.5005	103.8853	125.0731	WSA	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\W0	
ALKANE EXPLRTN	96.7871	107.1111	102.1038	111.8959	121.0399	124.5025	ALK	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
MINARA RESOURCES	99.0181	127.5292	121.7680	132.7957	139.2101	122.7478	MRE	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
MONARCH RSRCS	109.9689	130.2583	110.4346	85.7667	157.9518	117.2862	MRS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
CULLEN RESOURCES	98.4211	94.9239	94.3751	77.5085	96.3227	115.8345	CUL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
SHERLOCK BAY N	112.2642	195.0820	178.3655	208.7950	278.4844	114.9079	SHN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
ACCLAIM EXPLRTN	95.9108	126.4706	131.9733	207.2900	162.6374	114.8559	AEX	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
SALLY MALAY MNNG	102.0797	135.0917	123.8636	148.3676	135.7583	113.5051	SMY	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
GOLDSTREAM MNNG	109.0239	138.3178	128.0622	140.7213	146.0474	113.2278	GDM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
TITAN RSRCS LTD	99.1979	140.0000	132.9833	127.1762	135.8059	103.9972	TIR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\T0	
MINCOR RSRCS NL	98.7390	115.3166	111.5416	112.8711	102.8345	103.1405	MCR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
FOX RESOURCES	107.0033	164.6617	144.7919	192.7105	170.6018	102.1719	FXR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\F0	
GOLDSEARCH LMTD	99.0050	117.7515	110.3511	120.9509	125.7230	100.2427	GSE	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
VIEW RSRCS LT	94.2308	92.1053	97.9167	96.4213	154.9724	97.3114	VRE	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\V0	
FOCUS MNRLS LT	109.8246	122.7451	114.2130	125.7469	130.1179	90.6647	FML	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\F0	
APEX MINERALS NL	336.5385	311.1111	179.9835	150.6331	116.0000	87.6585	AXM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
POLARIS METALS N	99.4709	127.8911	117.5029	123.3705	96.0248	86.5621	POL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\P0	
HERON RESOURCES	115.2220	118.2213	105.4067	100.9840	80.2772	83.6912	HRR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\H0	
LIONORE MNNG INT	100.5805	109.1512	102.1459	110.9083	98.9842	82.0659	LIM	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\L0	
NORTHERN STAR	106.1538	104.5454	100.1246	96.4775	138.0275	81.1173	NST	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\N0	
MITHRIL RSRCS	103.8710	108.4175	101.6795	107.1572	100.7764	79.9754	MTH	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\M0	
TECTONIC RSRCS	108.4270	110.2857	101.4181	96.6843	114.1123	77.5258	TTR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\T0	
PIONEER NCKL LT	97.6048	100.0000	99.8422	91.0691	86.1985	76.9730	PIO	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\P0	
LIBERTY GOLD NL	109.4937	100.0000	93.5935	86.4848	84.2105	72.1093	LBY	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\L0	
NICKEL AUSTRALIA	112.0000	112.0000	108.7616	95.2012	90.3716	71.6198	NKL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\N0	
CHROME CRPRTN	94.1176	83.1169	87.9926	108.7011	96.7427	69.0698	CCI	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0	
JERVOIS MINING	110.6061	115.8730	99.7373	81.0864	69.3237	68.4964	JRV	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\J0	
HANNANS RWRD LT	94.7826	93.1624	95.9097	102.6084	80.4348	68.2954	HNR	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\H0	
THNDLRR EXPLR	95.2607	112.9213	111.8831	109.8687	80.6123	66.1843	THX	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\T0	
HALCYON GROUP L	104.3478	116.1290	107.5504	106.0895	85.9327	63.4312	HCY	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\H0	
DISCOVERY NICKEL	110.2564	124.6377	125.1500	147.7821	139.4245	62.3552	DNL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\D0	
FALCON MNRLS LTD	107.6046	103.6630	93.6794	52.4035	61.0314	59.2669	FCN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\F0	
SIPA RSRCS LT	111.9048	115.0350	99.4236	93.4570	78.2438	57.1292	SRI	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0	
RSRC MNNG CRP	95.4397	94.5161	107.3600	96.9182	64.3594	54.7848	RMI	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
DE GREY MINING	92.0635	114.4737	106.5510	87.9079	75.3382	50.4178	DEG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\D0	
ARGOSY MNRLS INC	95.6140	140.9483	129.5272	121.1415	93.7926	48.1106	AGY	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
RUSINA MINING NL	107.7465	100.6579	94.0357	67.2517	73.9742	44.4366	RML	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
ASTRLN MNS LTD	96.2617	99.0385	101.8011	130.6012	71.8553	35.8929	AUZ	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
ASHBURTON MNRLS	99.0476	122.8346	109.4837	87.5789	59.2042	33.5142	ATN	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\A0	
GONDWANA RSRCS	99.6109	95.5224	86.1877	66.1825	67.3750	28.9396	GDA	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\G0	
TRAKA RESOURCES	115.7895	108.4507	93.9026	81.0972	77.3154	N/A	TKL	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\T0	
REWARD MNRLS LTD	96.9849	96.0199	100.8862	117.3096	161.5830	N/A	RWD	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\R0	
JAGUAR MINERALS	93.1343	232.8358	203.3219	198.0196	188.7205	N/A	JAG	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\J0	
CRUSADER HLDNGS	114.6341	141.5663	110.8119	87.6354	69.0117	N/A	CAS	C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\C0


----------



## sunboy (24 April 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Nickel price is increasing and the best way to profit is to buy the best nickel stock: Sally Malay. Perfect chart and very cheap.


----------



## tech/a (24 April 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

SALLY MALAY MNNG 102.0797 135.0917 123.8636 148.3676 135.7583 113.5051 SMY C:\My Databases\MetaStock\ASX\S0 


Only just out performing the index.
Excellent chart with a great breakout.


----------



## michael_selway (24 April 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				sunboy said:
			
		

> Nickel price is increasing and the best way to profit is to buy the best nickel stock: Sally Malay. Perfect chart and very cheap.




Not bad actually

Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2005 2006 2007 2008 
EPS 7.3 9.7 22.2 18.8 
DPS -- 0.0 0.0 0.0 

EPS(c) PE Growth 
Year Ending 30-06-06 9.7 13.3 32.9% 
Year Ending 30-06-07 22.2 5.8 128.9% 

thx

MS


----------



## Kipp (26 April 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				sunboy said:
			
		

> Nickel price is increasing and the best way to profit is to buy the best nickel stock: Sally Malay. Perfect chart and very cheap.



Suprised you and tech/a haven't been gloating all day in the SMY thread.  
Thanks for your input, unfortunately, I've had my funds elsewhere (MCR the only Ni stock) dam dam dam.  But MCR still rallied pretty well (but not quite in the SMY/TZN league... yet)


----------



## Michael2006 (3 August 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Have a look at Redstone Resources prospects


----------



## Makavel (8 August 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Good old nickel seems and will continue to remain to be the flavour of the month.


----------



## Halba (2 September 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

sally mallay sucks whoever recommends this stock ought to go back to school!

its got operational and hedging problems,re read their quarterlies


----------



## chicken (11 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> sally mallay sucks whoever recommends this stock ought to go back to school!
> 
> its got operational and hedging problems,re read their quarterlies



As I said before...I like AGM....blue sky here at 34cents...market cap about $220million..should be about $350million so about 60% undervalued...and starting production..this one looks great..also new discovery only 800meters from the mine which will start in Nov2006..doubling their resources...over 10years of mine life make your research...but I hold....


----------



## ekman (12 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

MINCOR (MCR) open to takeover offers. ...interestig reading on bloomberg site http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601081&sid=acvQMRNyBi4I&refer=australia


----------



## nioka (12 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				Halba said:
			
		

> sally mallay sucks whoever recommends this stock ought to go back to school!
> 
> its got operational and hedging problems,re read their quarterlies



What is your opinion now.?????


----------



## nioka (12 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				Michael2006 said:
			
		

> Have a look at Redstone Resources prospects



What should I have looked for. I havent found anything interesting yet. I did note that 2 directors were selling and 2 buying.


----------



## brerwallabi (12 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				nioka said:
			
		

> What is your opinion now.?????



He would probably say it should be $2.50 if it did have that bit of hedging. 
I am not complaining and I am not embarassed in saying I DID GO BACK TO SCHOOL.


----------



## nioka (12 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> He would probably say it should be $2.50 if it did have that bit of hedging.
> I am not complaining and I am not embarassed in saying I DID GO BACK TO SCHOOL.



If they hadn't taken the hedging they wouldn't have got the finance for the development and the shares would have been still at 30c or less. I did well from them hedging and all. ( by the way the next "Sally Malay" is AGM and they are not hedged.) Well that's my humble opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## rub92me (13 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Completely agree with you on both counts there, nioka (and I'm betting on both to put a smile on my face over the next year or so...)


----------



## Fab (21 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Can anyone tell me anything about WSA ??


----------



## Sodapop (21 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

http://www.chemlink.com.au/nickel.htm

Good detailed article on Nickel processing alternatives... Sulphide and Laterite... Worth a read if you are unaware of the wide-ranging differences and capital destroying abilities of the various ores... As Castrol said - "Oils ain't oils..." nor are Nickel Ores...


----------



## rederob (21 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				Sodapop said:
			
		

> http://www.chemlink.com.au/nickel.htm
> 
> Good detailed article on Nickel processing alternatives... Sulphide and Laterite... Worth a read if you are unaware of the wide-ranging differences and capital destroying abilities of the various ores... As Castrol said - "Oils ain't oils..." nor are Nickel Ores...



Sodapop
A good link.
Less widely known is the fact that sulphide ores are going to diminish in proportion to laterites.
In other words, in 10 years time most nickel demand will need to be met from lateritic ore bodies.
That places the likes of MRE in an excellent position as HPAL processes are complex and costly, especially when they go wrong - ask Anaconda!
So while the sulphide producers will do ok in the next few years, it will be the larger lateritic producers that will reap huge rewards.


----------



## noirua (22 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Nickel closed at US$33,800 per ton ( immediate delivery ):  http://quote.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20602013&sid=aB1hiv31Dets&refer=commodity_futures


----------



## greggy (28 October 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Nickel is looking hot at present. But still compared to the last nickel boom in the late 60s, share prices are still reasonable. I turned over a few nickel stocks lately.  My latest purchase is STB.  IGO is earning a 70% interest on South Boulder Mine's Duketon nickel project in WA.  Market cap is around $9 mill.  As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## EasternGrey1 (8 November 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Can anyone tell me why GME Resources is sitting at 47 cents a share when it has to be worth rock-bottom minimum $2 ???

GME has 609,500 tonnes of Ni (48.76mt @ 1.25% Ni at 1% cut-off) in the ground. The grades are at least as good as Minara's. About 2 yrs ago, Minara was paying around $500 per tonne for inferred Ni resources. Ni then was under US$15,000 tonne - less than half its current price. Even at just $500 per tonne, that makes GME worth $300m. GME market cap is now $101m at share price 0.47, so the implied share price value is 300x0.47/101 = $1.40.

But with Ni now at US$30,000+ per tonne, inferred resources have to be worth a lot more than $500 per tonne. Add in some other GME prospects for gold etc, and you can't arrive at a share price value for GME of less than $2.

Anyone find anything wrong with my numbers??


----------



## petee (8 November 2006)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				EasternGrey1 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me why GME Resources is sitting at 47 cents a share when it has to be worth rock-bottom minimum $2 ???
> 
> GME has 609,500 tonnes of Ni (48.76mt @ 1.25% Ni at 1% cut-off) in the ground. The grades are at least as good as Minara's. About 2 yrs ago, Minara was paying around $500 per tonne for inferred Ni resources. Ni then was under US$15,000 tonne - less than half its current price. Even at just $500 per tonne, that makes GME worth $300m. GME market cap is now $101m at share price 0.47, so the implied share price value is 300x0.47/101 = $1.40.
> 
> ...



firstly what r u complaining about..GME has had a great recent run...secondly they cant be compared to Minara especially murrin murrin and the future brilliant bardoc nickel joint venture deposit..be happy with the solid return u already got


----------



## EasternGrey1 (15 November 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

You say "GME can't be compared to Minara especially murrin murrin and the future brilliant bardoc nickel joint venture deposit".

But part of my point is exactly that it can be compared (not that they are equal, but that it is valid to compare them).

Murrin Murrin resource is 325mt @ 0.99% Ni = 3.2mt Ni.
Minara only has 60% ownership, ie. 1.92mt.

GME has 100% of 48.76mt @ 1.25% Ni = 0.6mt Ni.

So GME has 30% of Minara's resource, but the grade is a lot better (important re prodn costs).

MRE market cap is $2,484m. 30% of that is $745m. GME market cap is $95m.
Looks pretty good to me!!


----------



## Joe Blow (15 November 2006)

*Re: Nickel*

Gentlemen, can you please take this discussion of GME to the GME thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Seneca60BC (21 February 2007)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				nioka said:
			
		

> What is your opinion now.?????




LOL


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (21 February 2007)

*Re: Nickel*

Yep SMY's even outdone my bullish target from 6 months back in their thread. SMY is like the energizer advert......it just keeps on going  .

I did a lot of research ages ago 'when they were potential value', but seriously ATM I wouldn't touch them as a trade with a bargepole.....the future (best case scenario) is well factored in to their SP.

Still have a fundamental position in them from a while back .


----------



## Halba (21 February 2007)

*Re: Nickel*

yeah i didn't top up. what an idiot. but who could blame me?


----------



## nioka (21 February 2007)

*Re: Nickel*



			
				Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Yep SMY's even outdone my bullish target from 6 months back in their thread. SMY is like the energizer advert......it just keeps on going  .
> 
> I did a lot of research ages ago 'when they were potential value', but seriously ATM I wouldn't touch them as a trade with a bargepole.....the future (best case scenario) is well factored in to their SP.
> 
> Still have a fundamental position in them from a while back .



I've said it before, can I say it again. Sally malay has been great for me and I think that AGM is the next Sally. Going by todays presentation I will back that with more purchases but as a small fish (very small) in a big sea I wont make much of a splash but I will enjoy the ride just the same.


----------



## calais (2 March 2007)

*Re: Nickel*

Hi eveyone, I am new to the aussie forum and to the share market so I would like your opinions on nickel stocks. I believe the nickel price will hold for years to come with some retrace of 10-15%.
Being researching nickel stocks with small caps of 30-400 Million. Companies that will be producing short to medium term ( 1-3years). The stocks I like at the moment is Albindon, Mirabela, Metallica and Rusina. Just a few I have researched upto now. Other stocks like Heron and GSE look to be producing around 2011 a bit too long for me but otherwise they both have huge potential if everything goes to plan. Apart from capital raising permit/licence approval and  potical risks are there any other major factors that may affect companies primary goal thus it's share price. Any comments will be much appreciated.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 March 2007)

*Re: Nickel*

Hi Calais,

Of the stocks you have mentioned I only follow one MLM, their nickle interests are speculative, they are also speculative on bauxite and produce nothing. They have recently come into undiluted cash and can follow through on some directions.Not to bad for a speck that has a tight registry, but they are not a pure Nickle play.

Consider carefully what equity/commodity and real value you chose to enter. As this forum atests many seem to have differing emotions ATM.

As a new entry to Nickle you are a late comer to a commodity and equity that is at historical high's and Company SP's. Insto's have recently entered at the top of the spike also.

Read the SMY thread, gives a good insight into long positions taken/future outlooks and trades well prior too Nicles current levels. A good post in Feb that details SMY fundamentals possable for 07.

Consider MRE, their current FY 31st Dec.....3 months into 07 at historic prices. MRE are a production monster with a fully franked divvy ratio that nails most and more than likely will return better in 07. Record dates soon so let the dust settle for a few more days and see what opportunity the SP presents. Again read the MRE thread.

All the best for ya if you join the nickle club......heres hoping 07 is better than 06 both for investing and trading Nicklers.


----------



## BREND (3 March 2007)

*Re: Nickel*

More on nickel:
http://basemetal-trading.blogspot.com/2007/02/nickel.html

I had joined the nickel club, bought into the Brazil company *Cia Vale Do Rio Doce*, samba samba.


----------



## StockExplorer (11 May 2007)

*Re: Nickel*

SOUTH BOULDER MINES ( STB )  Nickel / Gold / Uranium
http://www.southbouldermines.com.au/
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=Stb


----------



## vjindal (7 September 2007)

*Re: Nickel*

Guys,
Can anyone update me with the prospects of HERON RESOURCES


----------



## Joe Blow (7 September 2007)

*Re: Nickel*



vjindal said:


> Guys,
> Can anyone update me with the prospects of HERON RESOURCES




Heron Resources thread can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1184


----------



## sptrawler (30 October 2019)

It looks as though Indonesia may have brought forward the export ban.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ports-as-it-eyes-domestic-processing-12043856


----------



## aus_trader (30 October 2019)

sptrawler said:


> It looks as though Indonesia may have brought forward the export ban.
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ports-as-it-eyes-domestic-processing-12043856




Could be good news for Aussie Ni stocks which have been rallying recently such as MCR, WSA, IGO and NIC.


----------



## tinhat (5 November 2019)

sptrawler said:


> It looks as though Indonesia may have brought forward the export ban.
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ports-as-it-eyes-domestic-processing-12043856




This article is a worthwhile read:

https://www.kitco.com/commentaries/2019-10-28/A-nickel-for-your-thoughts.html

Short-term: Expect a bumpy ride due to smelter inventory stockpiling pushing the market into backwardation.

Long-term: The demand outlook is good.


----------



## aus_trader (5 November 2019)

With those fundamentals in play and limited new stock from mines expected to come into play in the near term, I think the Ni price is unlikely to drop off significantly.

In fact if there is a period of consolidation, there is likely to be some M&A (Merge & Acquisition) activity in the sector such as the bid for Panoramic Resources Ltd (PAN) by the bigger stock Independence Group NL (IGO) a few days ago.


----------



## sptrawler (5 November 2019)

Yes Panoramic seem to have found themselves in a resource rich, cash poor situation. IMO
From what I've read, they seem to be driving the shaft across to another ore body, but it all costs money.


----------



## aus_trader (5 November 2019)

sptrawler said:


> Yes Panoramic seem to have found themselves in a resource rich, cash poor situation. IMO
> From what I've read, they seem to be driving the shaft across to another ore body, but it all costs money.




Well that's interesting because PAN is not accepting the IGO bid at the moment:




Perhaps they think its too low or they can fund the projects themselves. But what's interesting is that there is demand for new ore bodies being discovered by the Ni juniors and mid-caps.

Another discovery quietly happening in the background is the Cassini Ni ore body by fellow miner Mincor Resources NL (MCR). Still at drilling stage, but once fully estimated and measured based on the drilling results, Cassini is expected to add significant amount of Ni to MCR's current resources.


----------



## tinhat (5 November 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Well that's interesting because PAN is not accepting the IGO bid at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 98440
> 
> ...




Whereas the PAN board have not yet made a firm recommendation to their shareholders, I reckon there will be a lot of retail investors who will be keen on the offer. I hold IGO. I held PAN briefly recently but jumped ship as I am not confident the management can deliver.


----------



## sptrawler (5 November 2019)

aus_trader said:


> Well that's interesting because PAN is not accepting the IGO bid at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 98440
> 
> ...



I think the Panoramic takeover could be opportunistic, I don't know what the offer is, but they have all the infrastructure, crushing, milling, concentrator etc. They have also already exported a shipment out of Wyndham, so one would expect a decent offer.
With regard MCR, even they may come under the ruler by WSA, IGO or S32, as they already have the offtake contract in place.
So interesting times for nickel at the moment.
I don't hold Pan, but do hold MCR.


----------



## tinhat (8 January 2020)

I'm currently a nickel and copper bull. This is based on the enormous level of capital investment currently going into high nickel chemistry lithium iron battery production and EV production. I have, however, mentioned on these fora that in the longer run the future of battery chemistry technology is uncertain and that the high price of nickel gives incentive to finding substitute battery chemistry.

This article outlines the potential for lithium-sulphure battery chemistry:

https://theconversation.com/batteri...e-cheaper-greener-and-hold-more-energy-129135


----------



## qldfrog (8 January 2020)

@tinhat, by the time these hit the market,if ever, most of the nickel mine producing now will be depleted
Your nickel copper assumption is still fully valid IMHO


----------



## tinhat (12 January 2020)

*‘Rising tide’ to float all battery-metal boats*
David Perri - The Northern Miner | January 10, 2020 | 10:21 am Battery Metals Canada

https://www.mining.com/rising-tide-to-float-all-battery-metal-boats/

Some highlights:

"Miller estimates total lithium-ion cell production will come in below 200 gigawatt hours (GWh) for 2019. As of January 2019, total production capacity in the pipeline over the coming decade (including projects producing, under construction and planned) totalled 1,550 GWh. By 2028, Miller estimates there will be 2,030 GWh in the production pipeline."

"...there is a failure to recognize gaps downstream of that mine output that will take … the lithium or nickel mine outputs [and] turn them into chemicals, cathodes, anodes, etc.

“Until these downstream pieces of the puzzle are addressed and filled in … any efforts that are directed to bringing about new mines or new sources of supply will simply be misguided, and ultimately may just end up resulting in more output that gets sent to China or elsewhere to be processed."

"… car manufacturers or large battery manufacturers have not realized that it takes at least 10 years to develop, from the ground up, a new supply chain of raw material,” Bourassa says. “End users should be the ones that are investing.”

"Castilloux points out that the perception that battery technology is rapidly changing also puts off investors. “*There are no major surprises coming*. We don’t have new-fandangled technologies coming in the next decade or two,” he says. “It’s going to be *nickel, lithium, cobalt, graphite and manganese*. Some may do better than others, but ultimately, a rising tide is going to float all of those boats."​
​


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2020)

A bit of a speed hump in the road for nickel prices, sudden surge of inventory to the LME.

https://www.mining.com/web/lme-stock-surge-grounds-high-flying-nickel-but-for-how-long/


----------



## Padowan (18 March 2020)

The news that Vale has put Voiseys Bay (one of the worlds largest nickel mines) on care and maintenance for a month as a precaution against CV19 fell on deaf ears in the nickel world today

if Indonesia fails to manage CV19 effectively the impact to large scale HPAL projects could be significant 

at A$19,400/t Nickel, domestic Australian nickel producers have been well insulated by the AUD’s capitulation lately companies like IGO and WSA should still be making good cashflow despite 40% pullbacks in share prices since CV19 emerged as a global threat


----------



## greggles (23 February 2022)

Aluminium and nickel hitting multi-year highs on Russian supply threat









						Aluminium and nickel hit multi-year highs on Russian supply threat
					

Aluminium and nickel prices hit multi-year highs on Tuesday after Russia ordered troops into two breakaway regions of eastern Ukraine, raising fears of war and sanctions on Moscow that could interrupt Russian exports.




					www.reuters.com
				






Nickel was already very bullish before this Russian situation evolved into an invasion, but now things are accelerating. Watch for quality nickel stocks to see some short term momentum.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (24 February 2022)

I agree !
There is nothing like a NICKEL BOOM
Has anybody got a recent list Nickel Hopefuls?
It should not be that difficult to work out The Good from The Bad to The Better and The Ugly 

The Best is always the hardest


----------



## Sean K (24 February 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I agree !
> There is nothing like a NICKEL BOOM
> Has anybody got a recent list Nickel Hopefuls?
> It should not be that difficult to work out The Good from The Bad to The Better and The Ugly
> ...




Capt C, the easy money has been made with some of these battery/EV metals unfortunately for us late comers. But, if we believe the supply demand fundamentals then the only way is medium term up for Ni, Co, Li, Cu, amongst others. I'm tending towards advanced developers who have a long term resource who won't go bankrupt with a liquidity shock. Something that might be caused by a war somewhere in Eastern Europe, or East Asia, for example.


----------



## brerwallabi (27 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Capt C, the easy money has been made with some of these battery/EV metals unfortunately for us late comers. But, if we believe the supply demand fundamentals then the only way is medium term up for Ni, Co, Li, Cu, amongst others. I'm tending towards advanced developers who have a long term resource who won't go bankrupt with a liquidity shock. Something that might be caused by a war somewhere in Eastern Europe, or East Asia, for example.



What wars in east Asia, Thailand invading Cambodia, India and Pakistan, India and China or Korea’s fighting, safest place to be at the moment apart from the bottom of the South Island of New Zealand.


----------

